# Instalar Chromium

## Drake

Hola.. como lo instalo?? no puedo sacar el [masked].. tratado de instalarlo y me dice que esta con masked.. el tipico error.. alguien sabe algo?

grax

----------

## upszot

 *Drake wrote:*   

> Hola.. como lo instalo?? no puedo sacar el [masked].. tratado de instalarlo y me dice que esta con masked.. el tipico error.. alguien sabe algo?
> 
> grax

 

hola...

 si lo que queres instalar es "www-client/chromium" y no la version binaria... fijate http://packages.gentoo.org/package/www-client/chromium

que tenes 1 version en la inestable... (esa solo necesitas cargarla en /etc/portage/pakage.keyword ) y si la que queres instalar es de las que esta pintadas en rojo... 

  esas estan hardmask... para desmasquearlas tenes que agregarlas en /etc/portage/pakage.unmask  

... sino proba con "www-client/chromium-bin" que es la version binaria... yo la instale y va de lujo...

saludos

----------

## natxoblogg

```
emacs -w /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

=www-client/chromium-4.0.221.5_p27967 ~x86

```
emerge -avu chromium
```

o la version binaria, a mi me funciana perfectamente.

=www-client/chromium-bin-4.0.295.0_p35884 ~x86

```
emerge -avu chromium-bin
```

Y listo!! a disfrutar de chromium.

----------

## Drake

uhmm vale gracias.. pero me explicarias.. como sabes que poner 

ejemplo :

=www-client/chromium-4.0.221.5_p27967 ~x86

como uno sabe eso ??

----------

## upszot

 *Drake wrote:*   

> uhmm vale gracias.. pero me explicarias.. como sabes que poner 
> 
> ejemplo :
> 
> =www-client/chromium-4.0.221.5_p27967 ~x86
> ...

 

Hola.. no estoy al frente de mi pc ahora.. pero vamos a ver que puedo hacer... 

por empezar esa parte esta aca bien explicada... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part3

... para desmasquearla tendrias que hacer asi...

echo "=www-client/chromium-4.0.221.5_p27967" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

eso lo que va a hacer es agregarte esa linea en el archivo "/etc/portage/package.unmask"

tambien podrias poner el nombre del paquete sin el versionado... y de esa forma te desmaskearia todas las versiones

Saludos

----------

## Drake

 *upszot wrote:*   

>  *Drake wrote:*   uhmm vale gracias.. pero me explicarias.. como sabes que poner 
> 
> ejemplo :
> 
> =www-client/chromium-4.0.221.5_p27967 ~x86
> ...

 

gracias man.. ahy lo instalando.. toy instalando la 5.0.XXXX .. pero siempre cuando salga una version nueva, siempre tendre que editar el unmask ??.. y volver a setear emerge www-cleint/chromi..etc..

o emerge lo hara automatico??

PD:gracias a todos..

----------

## i92guboj

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part3_chap3

----------

## upszot

 *Drake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gracias man.. ahy lo instalando.. toy instalando la 5.0.XXXX .. pero siempre cuando salga una version nueva, siempre tendre que editar el unmask ??.. y volver a setear emerge www-cleint/chromi..etc..
> 
> o emerge lo hara automatico??
> ...

 

Hola... mira eso es todo dependiendo de como desmasquees... como te dije antes podes desmaskear solo una version en particular o todas...

aca te pongo un ejemplo de lo que tengo yo...

```
M1530 upszot # cat /etc/portage/package.unmask 

sys-apps/portage

media-gfx/exiv2

=media-video/vlc-9999

=media-sound/alsa-headers-9999

```

 de esta forma... se entiende que el vlc desmaskie la version 9999 unicamente....

en cambio de portage al no ponerle el versionado desmaskie todas... (incluso las futuras que salen)... asi cuando haces un emerge -uDvNa world  me diria si hay una version nueva para updatearla...

lo que te puso "i92guboj" calculo que es lo de la variable 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

 que se puede poner en /etc/make.conf  pero si pones eso habilitarias toda la rame inestable de todo....

   eso ya va en gusto de cada uno... pero a mi me gusta mas poder controlar que paquetes tengo en la rama inestable incorporandolos en "/etc/portage/package.keywords" o "/etc/portage/package.unmask" ya sea este marcado como inestable o como hardmask...

Te recomiendo que leas y recontraleas el "handbook" de gentoo que es muy completo y te explica bien todas estas cosas...

saludos

----------

## Drake

ya genial.. ya me funciono.. estaba leyendo de las USE... que instalale LXDE y no me lei muy bien esa seccion y parece que me mande un kgso.. pq tengo muy pocas variables..

cuando uno hace 

emerge -av chromium

me preguntas si deseos instalarlo y me nombra unas varibles USE.. esas variables ahy que agregarlas todas al make.conf ??.. o solo las que crea que voy a utilisar ??

----------

## upszot

 *Drake wrote:*   

> ya genial.. ya me funciono.. estaba leyendo de las USE... que instalale LXDE y no me lei muy bien esa seccion y parece que me mande un kgso.. pq tengo muy pocas variables..
> 
> cuando uno hace 
> 
> emerge -av chromium
> ...

 

Drake... el tema de las USE es basicamente (que me corrija alguien si me equivoco) soporte a que le vas a dar al paquete que instalas...

para chroumium tenes... 

```
M1530 upszot # equery uses chromium          

/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py:1121: DeprecationWarning: The 'myroot' parameter for portage.config.getvirtuals() is deprecated

  result = lazy_item.func(*pargs, **kwargs)

[ Searching for packages matching chromium... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for games-action/chromium-0.9.14 ]

 U I

 - - mixer : Enables media-libs/sdl-mixer sound backend instead of media-libs/openal one.

 + + nls   : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 - - sdl   : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

```

con ese comando podes ver las uses que tiene el paquete con una breve descripcion y si esta instalada o no...

bueno supongamos que quisieras instalar el chromium con soporte para mixer... (no se que hara... pero bue) ... y ya que estamos.. quitarle el soporte para sdl .... lo que tenes que hacer es poner asi...

```
echo "www-client/chromium mixer -sdl" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

por otro lado las USE que pongas en /etc/make.conf  son globales y aplican para todo el sistema.... si por ejemplo dentro de make.conf pusiste samba... todo lo que instales... por defecto se va a instalar con soporte para samba... 

y si algun paquete en particular... emm no se... "vlc" lo queres instalar sin soporte para samba... deberias de cargarlo en el "/etc/portage/package.use" con - 

echo "=media-video/vlc-1.0.5 -samba" >> /etc/portage/package.use

tambien podes hacer asi... solo esa version del vlc la estaria instalando sin soporte para samba...

si llegas a tocar alguna USE (de un paquete instalado) te recomiendo hacer...

"emerge -UDv --newuse world" lo que es lo mismo que "emerge -UDvN world" ...

esto te recompilara todo lo que tenes instalado con las USE nuevas...

PD: Perdona mi insistencia... recorda que todo esto esta en el handbook...

PD2: Acordate de editar el titulo del post añadiendole un  {SOLUCIONADO}, si ya esta resuelta tu duda por lo que abriste... en todo caso abri otro post por el tema en particular....

tambien te recomiendo pegarle una ojeada a [FORO]Recopilación de los mejores mensajes y guías(08/08/09) --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-212553.html

Saludos

Edit: El comando "equery" pertenece al paquete "app-portage/gentoolkit"

----------

## Dj_Dexter

El chromium-bin no funciona en procesadores viejos y tengo 1 de esos jeje, o sea los que no tienen ninguna instruccion sse, la unica manera seria emergerlo, el chromium, pero va a tardar un poco mas que ese xulrunner   :Very Happy:  que son 2 hora y media que tarda en emerger en promedio  :Shocked: 

ps: mi tarro con Gentoo tiene 4 años y 3 meses...

Saludos!!!

----------

## pelelademadera

chromium si no me confundo no requiere xulrunner.... creo. yo lo compilo, y lleva un rato hacerlo, pero tampoco tanto che

----------

## i92guboj

 *Drake wrote:*   

> ya genial.. ya me funciono.. estaba leyendo de las USE... que instalale LXDE y no me lei muy bien esa seccion y parece que me mande un kgso.. pq tengo muy pocas variables..
> 
> cuando uno hace 
> 
> emerge -av chromium
> ...

 

No quiero ser pesado con el tema. Pero esta es otra pregunta de handbook. De nuevo te aconsejo que lo leas de arriba a abajo.

Las banderas USE sirven para muchas cosas distintas. No es algo que se pueda resumir en un par de minutos de foro. Pueden activar o desactivar características de un paquete, o modificar su comportamiento de mil maneras. También afectan a las dependencias. Por norma general, las USE predeterminadas deberían funcionar de forma lo bastante decente. Así que no te preocupes mucho. Conforme las necesites las puedes ir añadiendo o modificando a tu gusto.

También te aconsejo que a partir de ahora abras un nuevo hilo por cada problema, si no las conversaciones se pueden volver demasiado densas y difíciles de seguir.

upszot ese chromium es games-action/chromium, un videojuego. El navegador es www-client/chromium(-bin), y sus use flags son bien distintas. Solo lo digo para evitar confusión. Por lo demás tu explicación es correcta.

peleledemadera, chromium está basado en webkit, y esa es la parte que más tarda en compilar (lleva su copia de webkit propia). El navegador en si es de lo más básico y sencillo, y compila rápido.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Al final ya termine de emerger a ese www-client/chromium y si que tardo un poco mas de 5 horas y media en mi cpu:

```

[11:06 ] [dexter4@Ratagore][~]

#:cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 6

model      : 4

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) 

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 1333.535

cache size   : 256 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips   : 2667.07

clflush size   : 32

power management:

```

lo que tardo en emerger ese engendro:

```

[11:14 ] [dexter4@Ratagore][~]

#:genlop -t www-client/chromium

 * www-client/chromium

     Tue Mar 23 22:12:34 2010 >>> www-client/chromium-5.0.307.11

       merge time: 5 hours, 32 minutes and 3 seconds.

```

en mi caso se podria hablar de haber tenido "I Have a more true blood", pero en cpus mas nuevas eso no seria valido   :Laughing: 

lo unico que anda como correcaminos ese navegador, lo estoy probando y metiendole mano para dejarlo como uno quiera, menos mal que no es el google-chrome, ese me creaba 50 zombies un verdadero ejercito  :Shocked: , cosa que aca no sucede, y como soy precavido cree un paquete binario de ese navegador con quickpkg, para instalarlo de una si pasa algo raro,  y asi no hacer tanto emerge que emerge:

```

[10:24 ] [root@Ratagore][/]

#:quickpkg --include-config=y www-client/chromium

 * Building package for www-client/chromium-5.0.307.11 ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Packages now in '/var/portage/packages':

 * www-client/chromium-5.0.307.11: 14.6M

```

sabia que iba a tardar, pero ahora me asombro lo que tardo jejeje y la paciencia de no se que para esperar a que terminara de hacerlo  :Wink: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## pelelademadera

athlon xp? yo tengo un c2d e7400 @4ghz, y no se exactamente cuanto tarda, pero no es mas de 15 minutos... despues paso un time a ver que onda

 *Quote:*   

> real    20m31.609s
> 
> user    30m30.684s
> 
> sys     3m47.717s

 

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Si es que en cpus mas nuevas no tarda nada, y en la mia un poco mas de 5 horas y media   :Rolling Eyes:  , si tubiera un quadcore o tu cpu, no habria tardado

Saludos!!!

----------

